# Joel Silverman's Book Tour 2009



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a 90 city tour beginning in March. I don't know if I had mentioned but I am releasing a book in Spring. As I am starting to book the personal appearances and book tour I will update my site. You can see that I am booked in some Pet Expos already. From there I will be adding other events. *If you have an event and you see I am near your city, please let me know. *I Can't guarantee it, but in may cases if I am in or near your city, I can do it for free. If I book your event, I will add it to my site.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was hoping you would be at the CT Expo, but that is coming up shortly. I may get to see you at Ryley's Run though!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I hope I get to catch you some where down here in the South.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hope you make it down here to the DFW area! Spring is beautiful down here!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

I am doing two legs... March 15 to July 1 and Sept 1 to Nov 15.. I will be in Dallas on the second leg.. 

Hi Kimm.. Donna was telling me you were involved with Ryley's run.. what a great cause!! I am going to look forward to meeting you!! and spread the word..if you know of any other events.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you thought about attending the other RR's in other states? The CT Pet Expo is this weekend in Hartford I believe. I'll go through my email messages and bookmarks to find other events you may not have thought of. 

I'm running out the door to go shopping for a Monster In-law to be dress. Happy about the upcoming wedding, but I'm not a woman who enjoys shopping! I'll get back to you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I see you will be in Reading PA in March 2009. That is about an hour North off me. I just may have to pop up there and check this out....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> I am doing two legs... March 15 to July 1 and Sept 1 to Nov 15.. I will be in Dallas on the second leg..


If it turns out you are in the DFW area on the last weekend in October (or can stay over) Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas hosts its annual fundraising picnic extravaganza at a local park, next to a lake (near DFW airport). It would be wonderful to have you attend the event, sell and sign some books to hundreds of animal lovers, and see hundreds of our rescued Goldens (and Golden wanna be's) chasing balls into the lake and having a wonderful fall afternoon! It is always a great event for a great cause. Fall is beautiful in Dallas too, especially this time of October.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

That can work.. I think the Pittsburgh event will be the 3rd week of October... It is the weekend the Steelers have a bye week. So the schedule is not out yet. If that is the case, that might work. We can attend your event the next weekend. How many people normally attend? 

And Kim, if you can get me in a spreadsheet or something like that that has as some events, I can then call the people organizing them. Not only that, but if I have that sheet, I will can them to my rescue group database too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was at our picnic event today (perfect weather by the way, if you like 70 degrees, bright blue skies, no wind) and there may have been 300 or so people when I left (early) and more dogs running around going crazy. If it works out that will be great. I can get you in touch with the picnic coordinator to get you set up! There are tons of bookstores in the area to have signings for you but I'm sure your agent is coordinating those!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

OK.. So the event is the last weekend in October?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I will see if I can get a firm date for you from the picnic coordinator this next week for 2009. It's generally the last Sat in Oct, with a rain date of the first Sat in Nov; however, in the past 5 years the weather has been perfect!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just confirmed the GRRNT picnic for 2009 will be the last Saturday in October, with a rain date the following Saturday (in November). If it works out fabulous!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok.. I will book it as long as the Pittsburgh Pet Expo is not that weekend. For the last two years it was on the second and third week of October, and never gone the last weekend. Is there a way I can get more info about the event?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This year's event was just held yesterday and our webmaster took the pages describing the event off the website last night. I'll see if I can find archived copies or perhaps next week we will have a recap on the website that will give you an idea of the event. This year's was the largest yet and raised more money than prior years (Yay as we have a record number of dogs this year due to a variety of causes). I do have a You Tube link to the picnic preview for this year if you can forgive the amateur video slideshow (done by yours truly):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_uZlLBNVmQ
One word of warning, the photos were taken early in the day. It gets very crowded in the afternoon! This year's picnic had record attendance! I'm waiting to hear the actual numbers later this week.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I was hoping you would be at the CT Expo, but that is coming up shortly. I may get to see you at Ryley's Run though!


I may get to see you at Ryley's Run too.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool..It would be great to find out the amount of money raised this year, the amount of dogs and people that came this year, and so on. Did they do any media to publicize the event? I have added you to my schedule, and I have also added that rescue group and link to my database under Texas.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for linking GRRNT to your site! The final results from the picnic as still being calculated--it is an all volunteer organization so it takes time. Everyone believes it was the best attended, most successful picnic yet, which is good! Due to fear of attracting small dogs that the Goldens might confuse as chew toys or aggressive dogs or irresponsible owners there has been limited pre-publicity of the event in past years.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

*Updated Tour*

I just updated the tour for 2009, and it has the first 50 cities. As you can see it is pretty well booked up. 

http://www.companionsforlife.net/Person ... ances.html

We can actually set up a book signing at an event you may have. If any of you have a group or a fundraiser that you would like to get together or create, here are the places and dates that are opened:

Saturday or Sunday, April 4th and 5th in the Milwaukee/Madison area
Saturday or Sunday, April 25th and 26th in the Baton Rouge/New Orleans area
Saturday or Sunday, May 19th through June 7th in the NYC/Long Island/Upstate NY area
Saturday or Sunday, June 20th and June 21st in the Omaha area


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

WOO HOO!!!! You will be here in Mobile April 27th.

You have it listed as Mobile Morning News...have lived here all my life...have never heard of this...can you please tell me more.
I will surely let all my "furkid parents" know all about you coming to town.

Looking forward to meeting you and will see you in 5 months.

Charlotte
MotherHen
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

MotherHen said:


> WOO HOO!!!! You will be here in Mobile April 27th.
> 
> You have it listed as Mobile Morning News...have lived here all my life...have never heard of this...can you please tell me more.
> I will surely let all my "furkid parents" know all about you coming to town.
> ...


Hi Charlotte,

I am hoping to be booked on all the morning news shows (if they have them) As of now, I am currently building databases of morning news producers. I have not gotten to Mobile yet. In some smaller cities there are no local news programs. It says that there is a station WKRG channel 5 that has a morning show at 5:00 am and 6:00 am.

http://www.wkrg.com/


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh Not coming to St. Louis?


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh Not coming to St. Louis?


The St Louis appearance will be happening on the second leg which will be sometime between September 1st and November 30th. Right now we are building the first leg. We had to juggle a few things around, but the way you see it now is pretty much the way it is going to stay.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Just revised it. I am now booked in Omaha the weekend of the 20th and 21st of June at the Nebraska Humane Society. Still open these dates:

Saturday or Sunday, April 4th and 5th in the Milwaukee/Madison area
Saturday or Sunday, April 25th and 26th in the Baton Rouge/New Orleans area
Saturday or Sunday, May 19th through June 7th in the NYC/Long Island/Upstate NY area


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

What no Seattle?


----------

